# Atkinson Cycle Engine



## Tom T (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is some pictures of a Atkinson Cycle Engine I built last year. This engine makes all 4 strokes in a single turn of the crankshaft  and each stroke is a dfferent length.I measured them on this model and got power 1.250  exhaust 1.5 intake .75  compression .5    :roll:    
The plans where by Vincent Gingery. I added the radiator.
  I am now building this engine in super size. Will post pictures  soon.
                                      Tom T


----------



## rake60 (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a pretty piece of model work.
You know I have to ask if you have a running video.....
I'd love to see that in motion.

Great work!!!!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 8, 2007)

Lovely bit of work there Tom.
As Rick said, got a vid to let us admire it even more.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 9, 2007)

Quite an interesting engine Tom. 

What RPM does it tick over at?

Do you have a close up of the center of the crankshaft that shows the exhaust push rod workings?

http://www.keveney.com/Atkinson.html

Kenny


----------



## cfellows (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice looking engine, Tom.  Do you have much problem with vibration?

Chuck


----------



## Tom T (Nov 10, 2007)

Kenny the engine has a regular carburtor and can be varied from about 200 to 1300. 
Chuck it runs smooth no vibrations.
I will try to get a video up .   Tom


----------



## db (May 23, 2011)

Hi Tom,
I'm a newbie in this interesting forum and I saw some minutes ago your great Atkinson cycle engine from D. Gingery.
I'm planning to build one in the next months too.
I want to cast the flywheel with an ZN / AL alloy. For a former IC engine I casted
the flywheel with this method too.
My actual question is the following:
The weight of the flywheel with my kind of alloy is twice as much as the AL-flywheel of the Gingery version.
The original crankshaft has a diameter of 11.1 mm. Do you think a 15 mm
crankshaft diameter for the AL / ZN alloy ( density is about 5 ) is strong enough ?

kind regards from Germany

Didi


----------

